# Puppy Class 6-9 or 9-12?



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

What is the question? If you should enter your puppy in 6 to 9? or 9 to 12? If so, However old they are on the date of the showing is what class you place them in.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

It was a question, but I got it answered right when I posted it. Now I do not know how to delete it!


----------

